# BOILED Turkey Breasts - help!



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, dumb question approaching. I don't ever boil meat, usually bake or broil. I want to boil up some turkey breasts along with potatoes and carrots (no crockpot) for the dogs' breakfast...cook tonight for tomorrow. I'd like to throw it all into a large pot and cook on stovetop.

How much water (so many cups, enough to cover meat)? ...and for how long does it cook (4 breasts) approximately?

Anyone?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's what I would do:

Get the rice started. You want a ratio of 4 to 1, water to rice and you're going to cook it for a long time at a very low simmer after it boils (like 3 hours). Cut up the potatoes and throw them in your food processor. Puree them. Put them in the rice after about 1.5 hours. Puree the carrots. Add them in very late, after everything has cooked but the rice and pots are still hot. 

Cook the turkey breasts separately. Throw them in a big pot of boiling water and then throw them in the food processor when they're done. Mix everything together. 

You need to add bone meal or ground up egg shells for calcium. A green veggie (like kale or even leafy green lettuce) is a good addition too. '

What ratio of meat to rice/potato are you using?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you for all the great info!









The rice is already cooked...did that this morning. Steamed shredded carrots on top of rice cooker.

I guess the breakdown is this, from most to least:
Rice
Meat
Potato
Carrots

So, fill the pot with water - like for pasta - and when it boils, chuck in the turkey breasts?

Why throw into the food processor?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I just realized that I bought turkey cutlets, not breasts per se. So, they are less weight and thinner.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, just boil them and don't overcook them or they'll turn into leather. I puree because that way I don't have to cut the stuff up and they're not getting huge chunks. But I use raw now in their homecooked so it's been a while since I cooked meat and put it in their food. 

The ratio I use is 1meat x 1potato/sweet potato/grain

So, it looks like this:

5 cups (uncooked) rice
5 cups (pureed) potato & sweet potato
5 pounds (10 cups) raw meat (I use this http://www.primalpetfoods.com/canine/raw_frozen_grinds.htm) 

Then I use about 6 medium carrots, a head of kale and a half a bunch of parsley and other in season veggies. This week it was zuchini. Pretty soon it will be winter squash. 

I don't add oil because he gets it in the form of salmon oil and coconut oil added into his food. The grinds have calcium already because they include ground up bone.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeee Doggy, I tossed those turkey cutlets in there and the outside cooked immediately - fast!

Thanks so much for all the tidbits - very helpful and GREATLY appreciated.

Out of curiosity, how much do you feed one dog per meal from your ratio?

Next time around, I'm going to try your recipe.


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

Geeze! This sounds good enough to eat myself!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaYeeeeeeeee Doggy, I tossed those turkey cutlets in there and the outside cooked immediately - fast!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the tidbits - very helpful and GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...


Rafi's meal is half kibble, half homemade. He gets one cup of homemade per meal. If I were giving him this exclusively I would feed 2 to 2.5 cups per meal. Rafi is a little guy, weighing in the low 60s. He also gets a snack at night consisting of a half of a patty of preprepared raw and two tablespoons of yogurt.


----------

